# Kamsahamnida, you all!!



## SnapKracklePop (Nov 9, 2004)

I wanted to stop on in and say hello to everyone and give Kudos to the Webmaster, administrators and moderators for doing such a fine job here!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been a martial artist for numerous years, with my primary arts being Tae Kwon Do, Tang Soo Do and Hapkido. I enjoy all aspects of training and/or instructing. I look forward to conversing with any and all in the near future.

Take care,

Respectfully, TD!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome SnapKracklePop~! Methinks I'll be shortening your name to SKP *G*

Thanks for the Kudos 

Enjoy the board and Have fun~!!

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

Greetings Snap and welcome to Martial Talk!  It's always good to see another Korean martial artists join the boards.

 Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting!


----------



## Vadim (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi SnapKracklePop ! Welcome aboard MT forums.
artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## Shodan (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello there- welcome!  Your name is great!!  The same name one of my past instructors gave to one of his black belt thesis techniques!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome SKP :cheers:
 Hope you have fun here! :karate:
 :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 10, 2004)

Kamsamnida to you too for joining us...Glad you have a sense of humor, we appreciate it around here.  TW


----------



## SnapKracklePop (Nov 12, 2004)

:cheers: Thank you all for such a warm welcome. You are all very much appreciated!

Tess,
"SKP" sound just fine to me. The Kudo is well derserved, I'm sure!

Shesula,
It is always a pleasure to meet another Korean Martial Artist. What styles do you study?

Vadim,
Thanks again.

Shodan,
I'm happy to hear that!:supcool: Your past Instructor sounds interesting, by chance do you remember that specific technique?

Oak Bo,
Thanks again.

TigerWoman,
Chon maneyo, and a special thank you for the compliment!:ultracool 

Take care all,

Repectfully,

TD!


----------



## pakua (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I'm gonna call you Rice Krispies.

Welcome. I've been hanging out in here a few months, and while I know absolutely fanny adams about MA, I love following some of the discussions. (Especially the ones about MA organisation lineage and credentials, CrapMando, McDojo etc....   )


----------



## Baytor (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the boards, SKP.  It's nice to see another KMA person.


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome, SKP(sounds cool), Glad you join us!  .....Aloha


----------

